# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Solo Arah explorable path 2 with gZoom

## BipolarBearr

edit: Just realized, this might be better off in the exploits section. Move it if possible?

Alright, so after much frustration with PUGS, I have this crazy idea of soloing Arah. Guess what, I can almost do it! I found a way, but I need some collaboration from everyone. 

The idea is as simple as it gets. Teleport to Operative Brie and kill her. I have done it solo. (As a dual axe warrior)

The problem? The objective does not update when you teleport to her, therefore when you kill her, nothing is accomplished, and you are not rewarded.

(In the path 3 boss, you can straight up teleport to the last boss skipping everything, including Lupicus. The objective WILL update and tell you to kill him. At which point, you do so and I assume you will be rewarded. The problem is you can't capture the 3 points by yourself. If you and one or two TRUSTED buddies all use gZoom, you can finish path 3 everyday in 10 minutes. However, I am too skeptical of boyscouts to party up with anyone.)

Back on topic, I'm not sure what it is you have to accomplish first before the dungeon will allow you to face Brie. 

1. I have soloed Operative Belka to see if that will do the trick. What you do is, you drop down below the ground with no-clip, there is water directly underneath you. Go directly underneath her, dip your head slightly into the water so you can access your skills, then stab away at her. She will fire arrows and they will be blocked by the ground. When she teleports away, she will shoot a ball of lightning, that will SOMETIMES hit you, but it is easily dodged. In the case it does hit you, it will probably 1 shot you. Simply heal... She won't shoot another one for a while, giving you enough time to revive yourself.

2. I can almost solo Lupicus, but his 3rd phase aoes always get you, regardless where you stand. 

I haven't tried any other bosses. Yet, this is where I need people to jump in and try different things to see what exactly enables Brie's objective.

*Tips for killing Brie if you need:*  You DPS her down to 50%. Which by then, you will be out of phase. Which means you have to wait a certain amount of time between using the console again and resume attacking her. During this period, monsters will be attacking the console. If the console blows up, you get teleported to a previous area of the dungeon. The first time I successfully killed her, I simply ran down to the console, popped all my CDs, whacked away, drew their attention, then ran off. You don't have to kill them, just buy your console enough time to use it again. After you use it a second time, run back up to her and resume whacking. The berserkers and big mobs down near the console will disappear for some reason, so you need not worry about your console's safety anymore. At this point, it's 1v1. (Previous to this, during your first 1v1 with Brie, two big guys should have ran up to you and exploded, releasing millions of grubs. Do your best to keep a couple of them alive.) During your 2nd tango with Brie, it's very simple. Dodge her laser beam. If you get too far away from her, she will shoot a slow homing lightning ball. This is easily dodged. Or better yet, stay within close range. Stay out of the red circles, but to be honest, I step in them constantly and they do no damage. I don't even know what they're for, I just smash her face and take one step to the side when she prepares her laser, because that's all it really takes. If or when you get downed, rally off one of the grubs around you, that you kept alive from before. Cake sauce.

Here are coordinates to a safe corner, right next to Brie: -50,10803 | 495,79900 | 24,64539

Here's for the squishies. Here are coordinates to a little safe spot right underneath the console. If you teleport here, sync yourself, you will be under the ground, within melee range of the grubs, but they shouldn't be able to hit you. Attack with AOE. You may have to step back because the berserker's whirlwind has pretty huge aoe. From here, perhaps you can wreak enough havoc to keep your console alive. When you use the console again, teleport using gZoom, back up to the safe corner and resync yourself. Resume the fight. Eles, Mes, and Guards might be able to just teleport up, I'm not sure. 1,41003 | 502,39200 | 6,83826

*HAVE FUN!* Try to respond with your experiences and hopefully a solution.

----------


## JoseyWales

Mind sharing the Path 3 coordinates for the last boss?

----------

